# Hey Everyone



## Tempest MIV (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey Everyone my names Bernerd, 
Got told bout your website by a couple of mates that occaisonally read through your site, always had a huge fasination with aircrafts just wanted to learn abit more and hang out with you guys.
Sorry bout the spelling, hardly passed english lol,
Yours sincerly Bernerd


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forums, Tempest!

James.


----------



## Tempest MIV (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks James


----------



## Bf109_g (Jun 9, 2007)

You're welcome. You'll really enjoy being here! I know I do.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2007)

Hallo Bernard,
Nice to welcome you there.Greetings from Poland


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 9, 2007)

G'day Bernard welcome to the site from Aussie


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2007)

..and another, welcome.


----------



## Tempest MIV (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 9, 2007)

Dudes a lying sack o sh!t... His IP is the same as that nutjob Carter.... 

Banned...


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 10, 2007)

Man, there coming thick and fast nowadays!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2007)

No this guy has been causing problems for the past few weeks with different logins.

Trust me guys we moderators have tools at our disposal that lets us know these things. 

Be warned to the fools out there, you will not get away with it.


----------

